
Firms Behind Collapsed FIU Bridge Faced Accusations of Unsafe Practices - smacktoward
http://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/fiu-bridge-collapse-construction-firms-accused-of-unsafe-practices-10176596
======
bob_theslob646
This is where engineers have to be involved in the regulation process.

Unfortunately, I think regulation should be adaptive rather than restrictive.

I do not know the answers to that. Any form of construction is hard but their
should be some process where you can streamline routine checks.

For all I know, this could have been a freak accident. Who knows.

